# Tool post grinder question



## T. J. (Jan 17, 2017)

I bought a Dumore Model 5-021 tool post grinder at an auction last week. I don't have an immediate need for one, but the price was right.  Anyway, it appears that at its lowest height setting, the spindle shaft is still  about 1/4" above lathe centerline.  I believe this model was intended for 9-20" lathes, but apparently a 10" Logan is different. 

So what model of tool post grinder will work with a 10" Logan lathe?  I would like to know so I can keep my eye open for one.


----------



## Happycamper (Jan 31, 2017)

I have an 11" and use the Dumore series 44. Works perfect.


----------



## T. J. (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks. I had pretty much come to the conclusion that the #44 was the only Dumore that would work. 

FWIW, I've done some measuring and the top of my compound is 7/8" below centerline. The Dumore 57 series' lowest height setting is 1-1/8".


----------

